# Has anyone heard of Imagine Home?



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

I just learned about it this week. It is a volunteer transport for cats who need to get to their forever homes. Next weekend I am part of a 14 leg transport to get 3 cats from Rowlett, Texas to a sanctuary in St.Stephen, South Carolina. 2 of the kitties have FeLV and the third has FIV.
I think this is awesome and they need people from everywhere to sign up.

You can say no if The transport is not at a good time for you. This weekend a cat is being transported from Nova Scotia to New York were a wonderful lady is taking a FeLV kitty. That's all she does is take the infected ones.

I know this sounds silly but I feel proud to be a part of such an effort.

This is the site for signing up (You can at least see the path for travel and hours listed there):
http://www.signupgenius.com/index.cfm?go=s.signupform


This is the Facebook event page for this particular trip:
https://www.facebook.com/events/396025987171693/


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is so exciting! Your helping get a special needs cat a great forever home. Ive watched this group organize so many transports and gotten reports and pictures along the way. Kudos to you for volunteering for this transport! Post your experience. I would love to hear about it.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks....and you are the 3rd person to remind me to take pictures. I'll be so mad if I forget my camera!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Aww, thank you for helping get these kitties home!! How was your trip? I signed up as a driver with this group a few weeks ago but there hasn't been a run near me that I could help with yet. I've been doing dog transports for almost a year now but have not transported any cats!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

It is not silly at all! You are helping those kitties to their homes. That seems pretty rewarding to me.


----------

